# Short stories



## L.C. (Nov 26, 2011)

Just being bored I figured I'd share some short stories.
A few years ago in Motgomery I was hanging out with an old dude, and he seemed cool enough. Well, it was christmas day and he was up for crack and a prostitute.(NOT my M.O.) He ended up pulling a hatcthet on me and thinking my options out I just backed out cautiuosly. I figured fuck this I'll just hitch to the next exit. It's christmas someone will pick me up. I started walking and no ride. I made it to the next exit at about 10 at night. I tried to spange up a 12 pack, and got nothing but a bunch of shit from the people I asked. The store owner came out, and I thought this is the last thing I need. He invited me in and said get what you need, but don't gat too greedy. I got a can of spam and a 12-pack. I went made camp and caught a buzz. It surprised me how cold people can be on christmas.

I was hitching the 95 south and got a ride to a bad exit in greenville? n.carolina. Standing on the on-ramp a cop pulls up, and says I have 2 choices. Choice 1 go to jail, and 2 he'd drive me to the s.carolina border. Of coarse I took choice 2. He popped the trunk and said throw in your pack. I did so, and he said move it over. I asked why? He replied: Your gonna want more room than that aren't you? Alarms in my head started going off. I looked left and right for my best escape. Noticing my nervous glances he said: I'm just kidding, don't mind me, I've been drinking all shift. He dumped me at the s.carolina boarder safely.

I'm not trying to write a memoir. I just had these 2 stories stuck in my head and figured it would be a good place to dump them.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Nov 30, 2011)

nice man traveling solo to boot


----------

